# Newbie and costume question...dead nurse



## mich3ll3 (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi!
I am so glad I found this site! I love dressing up for Halloween, esp. since we have been able to have some great work Halloween parties.

This year's theme is Monster Ball and I wanted to come as a dead nurse. I want to have a syringe sticking out of my neck. I have found fake blood filled syringes for around $9 and those syringe pens for like $1. 

How could I get one to stick out of my neck? I am not sure how heavy either of them would be, though I suspect the pen would be lighter. Is latex the answer?

I appreciate any ideas!


----------



## Spooky_Grl (Sep 16, 2003)

I dunno what would hold it on there. Maybe latex. Im not an expert on effects. What I did want to ask you was what type of nurse are you thinking of being? Um, if you have ever played "Silent Hill 3" the dead nurses in that game are freaking scary. If you have an X-BOX, I would totally recomend playing that game and get as far as the hospital level, and you will see what Im talking about. My friend is wanting to dress up as one of them this year. They look relitivly easy to copy. Ill try to post a picture tomarrow for ya. As far as the syringe goes, i just played a game that has this dude with like 100 syringes in him, all that was sticking in the body was the needle. Maybe somehow tie th syringe up with some fishing wire, and attach it to your hat, or hair? just a thought.
~Beth

"Day by day, fright by night"


----------



## Scream Queen (Aug 10, 2004)

Hmmm....just musing here. 

Do they make red duct tape at all? You might be able to cut a curved contour on a couple pieces and build them up a bit around the needle part so it could resemble blood? 

I guess it depends how heavy your syringe is. Good luck! Sounds like a great idea!

SQBS

"They're coming to get you, Barbara....."


----------



## twistedsister (Sep 27, 2003)

Here are a couple of ideas for your syringes...

Since I don't know how heavy the syringes are I will throw this out...
You can attach something to the syringes that will go around the back only of your neck to hold them up in place, this will be covered by your hair and not noticable, you can camoflage the wire with flesh colored makeup.

Or to get a look of the syringe entering your neck in one spot and coming out a few inches farther you can cut the syringes in half. Next, set them up on wax paper in a small "puddle" of liquid latex make-up. Take a few small strips of paper towel and wrap at the base of the pieces of syringe. Add more liquid latex to saturate the paper towel.This should look like a small mound around the base of the syringes. Let dry, you can speed the drying process up by using a blow dryer. Now once this is dry,peel from the waz paper, you can apply the syringes to your neck with spirit gum. Add fake blood for a dramatic effect. The idea of the paper towel is to give the impression that the skin is punctured and the sryinge is protruding through, it also aids in holding the pieces on the skin...

For an even more dramatic effect use some purple and red make up lightly dabbed in the area to simulate bruising around the wound...

Hope this helps, it's the best I could come up with...

Check me out... http://www.xanga.com/home.aspx?user=twistedsisters_haunt


----------

